# How do I download fonts?



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, can anyone tell me how to download free fonts, or more to the point where do I download them to, so I can use them in Corel draw?
Thanks........L


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

to be honest just use google and you'll find websites out there. this is just one i hit.
as for installing them, download the font to your HD somewhere. open the fonts icon in the control panel and under file select install. then browse to the location to where you have the downloaded fonts.

be advised, do not install a lot of fonts because it will slow your pc down the more windows has to load everytime it starts.


----------



## louli (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## anno (Aug 28, 2006)

Another source of great free fonts is dafont.


----------

